# BKKS National Show June 2009



## Lozbug (29 Jun 2009)

For those whom like Koi...! Was at the BKKS National Koi Show this past weekend. Some really beautiful fish there! Was great fun saw lots of folks i met last year, some i knew already and met some new folk too! (Ed was amongst those i saw too!)

Few Piccys!


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Jun 2009)

Looks like there were some lovely fish there Loz!  Really liking the bubble/dome thingy


----------



## samc (29 Jun 2009)

cool koi! 
i think the dome thing is cool too. good idea


----------



## Lozbug (29 Jun 2009)

Was really pretty awesome, plastic dome with sponge edge to float.. then use pond vac to suck the air out, it fills with water and guy suggests tempting fish in with food till they get used to it. then to empty (suggested every 3 weeks for cleaning) use tube and suck to siphon water out. Really does give you an amazing look at the fish. Doubt it's easy to handle thou!!! and verrry expensive.. Â£895 each!   

I was very very tempted with a gin rin showa! but there was no room in the car


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Jun 2009)

Great pics Loz.  Was a great weekend but I'm still trying to catch up on sleep!  Only had about 4 or 5 hours each night - too much drinking!!!!

Those domes look good when clean but just imagine cleaning them every couple of weeks!!!  They're big things!


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jun 2009)

Loving that floating dome ideal, ingenious 

All I know about Koi I learnt from Dan the other week after he'd drunk most of a bottle of vodka, either way _even I_ love some of the patterning on those fish!

Sam


----------



## Lozbug (1 Jul 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Great pics Loz.  Was a great weekend but I'm still trying to catch up on sleep!  Only had about 4 or 5 hours each night - too much drinking!!!!
> 
> Those domes look good when clean but just imagine cleaning them every couple of weeks!!!  They're big things!


i hear that Ed, i made the mistake of hitting the bar at 1 o'clock on saturday too!! lol

yeh be verrry hard to handle! clever idea thou


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Jul 2009)

Great pic Loz, and great koi. It's such a shame i couldn't make it, i was busy "working" with Steve and Saintly


----------



## Joecoral (2 Jul 2009)

Oooh, very nice!
I like the white, red and black one in the 3rd picture


----------



## Lozbug (2 Jul 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Great pic Loz, and great koi. It's such a shame i couldn't make it, i was busy "working" with Steve and Saintly


Ta!

I know, wish you could have... you could have come and helped me 'work at the bar'


----------



## Lozbug (2 Jul 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Oooh, very nice!
> I like the white, red and black one in the 3rd picture


think thats a Sanke

Cheers


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jul 2009)

Cool fish and nice pics! 

I'm not a big fan of showing fish, but I have a new appreciation for Koi after seeing Dan's in several states of mind at his BBQ.

Those domes are a bit odd, but effective all the same.


----------



## Lozbug (2 Jul 2009)

i dont know if i could ever show, i'd be a big worried mess    but i do like to go and see it all.



Pic's would have been better if 1. i hadnt been drunk for most of the weekend and 2. my new camera had arrived in time!!! grr.


----------

